
Mitochondrial evolution in snails gives hints on the adaptation from sea to land - kurono
http://blogs.biomedcentral.com/bmcseriesblog/2016/08/25/mitochondrial-evolution-snails-gives-hints-adaptations-sea-land-beyond/
======
Pica_soO
Completely unrelated, but could Snails be genetically altered to grow houses?

~~~
flukus
How do you feel about living in shell shaped houses?

~~~
Pica_soO
I assume, the structure is all up what you make off it- just because you use a
natures approach for the start, doesent mean you go full horn of plenty.

